# Uinta packers?



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Is there anyone in utah who goes to the High Uintas to go goat packing?


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm from Bluffdale and am planning on doing a LOT of Uinta packing this year. ;o)

My goal, which may not be achieved--who knows, is to do the highline trail.

Here is the top of Mt Baldy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely photo!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am in West Jordan and always looking for someone to go out with.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in Riverton and cant wait to get up there.
This will be my first year with goats I will still be carrying all my gear till they get older but I will be going up there.

The Highligne trail is also one of my goals in the future.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I'm new into goat packing. I took my young guy with me last year but never really packed him. So I'm hoping this next summer to see if I can't throw on a little bit of weight and see how he does. I would definitely be up for company and meeting new people to go in the uinta's with. So if anyone is going be sure to give me a shout out!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll post here a few days before I head off for hikes. You guys should do the same. It'd be nice if a few of us got together for some hikes, especially hikes to the Uintas or redrock country. We could car-pool and save on gas (which these days is becoming a larger and larger issue with goat trekking). It'd be fun to go out in a group and see how the goats get along with each other. 

One of my goats will be starting to pack this year (Victoria will be 3) and the two yearlings probably wont be carrying anything yet. We'll see if I can come up with another adult goat... though I may have to get a youngster. 

So be sure to log in to the forum and click the "view new posts" button every few days if you want to start grouping up!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

With my new job I have to take four weeks vacation per year or lose them. I'll be looking for opportunities to change three day weekends into four day ones and regular ones into three day-ers.

I have to put up a fence so I can reclaim the racks for my truck, currently being used as a temporary fence. So as soon as the weather turns, I'll be busy getting it ready to go.

There was someone who needed a temporary place to keep their goats when they come to SLC. I will be able to fence off a visitor area in the Spring.

If you'd like to do a day hike, Stansbury Island is a good place to get your walking legs back in shape. We could plan a picnic so that we can plan some over-nighters.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Stansbury Island. I never would have thought to hike there, but I've done Antelope on the horse before. I bet it would be a good place to hike early in spring when the higher elevations have too much snow still. It certainly is hilly so it would be a good workout unless one stuck to the shore line. Lets think about it once we lose some of the seemingly permanent snow cover. I'm wanting to do some redrock stuff but I need to find some places that have established trails that wont require crossing heavy spring runoff and that allow animals. I'm not super familiar with the southern part of the state.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

They don't allow goats on Antelope Isle because of the Big Horn Sheep.

Mill Creek is always available and even in the winter the snow is packed on the closed road, but you always have to contend with dogs. It is good place to train the goats for those kinds of encounters.

Neff's Canyon is also nice for a short hike. Other times of the year it has too many rattle snakes to be comfortable with goats. Also has dogs.

There should be some places on the west side, but I haven't scoped them out yet. Many of the canal are slated to become multi-use trails, but the ones that I have checked out are still posted 'No Traspassing'.

And Corner canyon.

Technically goats are allowed in the watershed areas, but the manager will harass and threaten you.

And there is a shady canyon trail starting in Alpine. I forget the name.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

The canyon by Alpine is dry creek you can hike over to tibble fork from there.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Utah pack goat folks. Just a heads up. I'm getting the urge to do a trip down south soon. Perhaps to the San Raefel area. I'm thinking of leaving on a Friday afternoon, camping somewhere by the car, doing a day of hikes, and then camping by the car again, doing a little more hiking and heading home Sunday evening. I still have to contact the recreation department to see where I can take the goats and a dog etc. Its been forever since I hiked that area so I dont have anything specific planned yet. It wouldnt be much of a 'packing' trip in that my goats are too young to carry much. The main thing is I want to try them out camping for the first time. The goal is also to take epic pictures.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Charlie Horse said:


> Hey Utah pack goat folks. Just a heads up. I'm getting the urge to do a trip down south soon. Perhaps to the San Raefel area. I'm thinking of leaving on a Friday afternoon, camping somewhere by the car, doing a day of hikes, and then camping by the car again, doing a little more hiking and heading home Sunday evening. I still have to contact the recreation department to see where I can take the goats and a dog etc. Its been forever since I hiked that area so I dont have anything specific planned yet. It wouldnt be much of a 'packing' trip in that my goats are too young to carry much. The main thing is I want to try them out camping for the first time. The goal is also to take epic pictures.


Cool. Let me know when you want to go. I have enough goats we can camp out somewhere. You've got my number.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Ack. I pulled a muscle in my shoulder nicely in my karate class Thursday. I'm going to guess it'll take a few weeks to heal up enough to make camping feasable. But then again that gives more time for planning and getting more people


----------

